# [Skyrim] Modsammlung + Tipps und Performance Guide



## arctus7 (26. Februar 2012)

Hallo ich präsentiere Euch in meinen Augen die besten Mods für Skyrim als Sammlung sowie allgemeine Performance Tipps vorallem für Neulinge und auch an Alte Hasen gerichtet.Mein Skyrim läuft super und die Mods verbessern das Spiel in jeder Hinsicht und machen Skyrim BESSER. Keine Experimente. Die Mods ändern überhaupt nichts an der Lore sondern verbessern Grafik,Sound und UI. 

Performance Tipps:

-Aktuelle Treiberversion sollte installiert sein.
-Aktuelle Skyrim Version sollte installiert sein,behebt Bugs,steigert die FPS deutlich seit neuestem ,und andere Verbesserungen.
-Skyrim Launcher öffnen und Object und Item Fade auf 8 stellen.Braucht man sowieso nicht auf maximum und wirkt sich positiv auf FPS aus.
BOSS at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community BOSS laden ,den brauchen wir später,er sortiert die .esm Plugins von den ganzen Mods im Nexus Manager und sorgt so für gute Perfomance und ein Stabiles Skyrim.

Zu den Mods:

Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community  Laden und als Mod Manager benutzen.

Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community Dort holt ihr besten Mods,mehr als auf Steam.Vorher anmelden.

Skyrim Script Extender (SKSE) 
Aktueller    SKSE Schonmal laden und in den Skyrim Ordner platziern, sowie es in der Anleitung steht.Danach von SKSE loader Shortcut auf Desktop platzieren und in Skyrim umbennenen, und auch das Skyrim Symbol geben. Skyrim damit später immer damit starten (Unabdingbar  für Sky UI)

Nun zu den beliebtesten, und qualitativ besten Mods die ich benutze. Gute Auswahl. (Die Infos zu den jeweiligen Mods lest ihr auf der jeweiligen Nexus Seite vom Mod).Durch den Manager sind alle Mods simpel aktuell zu halten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles was da steht erstmal laden. Zuerst aktivieren wir Skyrim HD,verbessert sozusagen die gesamte Skyrim Grafik von Grund auf (must have).Für schwächere Systeme bitte Serious HD Retexture Skyrim at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community nutzen . Dann den Rest aktivieren und die Daten von Skyrim HD überschreiben lassen von den anderen Grafik Mods falls das Fenster aufkommt.


Geschmackssache: Wahlweise zu Skyirm Nights- High Stars gibt es auch Colorful Galaxy etc. vom selben Autor in der Download sektion. Der Deadra Rüstung und Waffen-(Mehr Texturen/Verbesserungs/Verschönerungs) Mod gibt es auch wahlweise in anderen Farben und Variationen vom selben Autor. Bilder und Downloads bei dem jeweiligen Mod. Ich bevorzuge die Schwarze Version wie man der Liste entnehmen kann.

Fertig.
Skyrim sieht jetzt bombastisch gut aus und man kann sich stundenlang in die Landschaften etc. Verlieben. Das UI ist von Konsole auf PC UI umgestellt worden.

Jetzt hat man das perfekte Skyrim. Jetzt ist noch Raum offen für andere Mods wie neue Häuser,Stärkere Drachen etc. , aber das ist Geschmackssache. Ich führe nur Mods in der Liste die es wirklich nötig haben installiert zu werden.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dem ein oder anderem Hilfestellung geben.
Bei Fragen stehe ich gerne berreit,Gruß.


----------



## hifumi (26. Februar 2012)

Das sind ja hauptsächlich Grafikmods. Ich bevorzuge eher Gameplay Mods, obwohl ich auch ein paar von denen benutze die du genannt hast. Aber ehlrichgesagt, "static mesh improvement" ist z.B. so eine Änderung die man eh kaum wahrnimmt. Wie oft glotzt man denn aus der Nähe so nen Apfel an? Ja genau, direkt nachdem man static mesh improvement installiert hat, und dann nie wieder.

Noch ein paar Mod Tips zur Ergänzung:

*Varied Guards* - Gibt den Wachen in den Städten ein bisschen unterschiedlichere Sachen. Prinzipiell haben sie noch die Uniform an, aber es haben nicht mehr alle diese Helme mit Visier, so dass sie ein bisschen individueller aussehn und nicht mehr so Stormtrooper-mäßig.

*HBE Delayed Potions* - HBE (mal bei Nexus nach HBE suchen) ist ein Mod mit einer Reihe von Balance Änderungen. Ich benutze aber nur Delayed Potions. Mit dem Mod ist es so wie in Fallout New Vegas im Hardcore Mode mit den Stimpacks, d.h. sie brauchen ein paar Sekunden um zu wirken. Man kann nicht mehr ins Inventory gehn, sich vollheilen und dann weiterkämpfen, sondern muss ein bisschen taktischer vorgehn.

*Kill Essentials* - Gibt da mehrere Mods, aber eines davon macht die "Essential" Charaktere nur noch Protected. Der Spieler kann sie töten, aber sie können z.B. nicht bei einem Drachenangriff umkommen. Ausserdem gibt es, wie bei Morrowind, dann eine Nachricht wenn einer dieser NPCs stirbt und somit eine Quest unmöglich geworden ist. Damit man nicht 20 Stunden später irgendwann merkt, dass die Hauptquest unlösbar geworden ist.

*Better Magic* - Von den verschiedenen Magie Mods gefällt mir diese hier am besten, da sie nur kleinere Änderungen vornimmt. Prinzipiell ist es nur ein bisschen Skalierung, der Impact Perk wird abgeschwächt und solches Zeug. Die anderen Magie Mods pfuschen mir da zu viel herum.

*Weapons and Armor Fixes* - Hauptsächlich Bugfixes. Es gab z.B. eine Reihe an Zweihandschwertern die stattdessen von Einhand Perks profitiert haben oder ähnliches.

*armor system overhaul* - Ändert ein bisschen was an der Formel mit der Rüstungsklasse in Schadensreduktion umgewandelt wird. Würde hier den Rahmen sprengen das im Detail zu erläutern, aber diese Berechnung macht deutlich mehr Sinn. Sorgt dafür, dass am Anfang Rüstungen ein wenig nützlicher sind, aber später braucht man deutlich mehr AC für den gleichen Schutz.

Ich habe übrigens selbst auch letztens ein kleines Mod gemacht. Im Grunde hat es mich genervt, dass Zweihandschwerter einfach viel schwächer sind als Einhandschwerter bzw. Dual Wield, und im Prinzip fast nur Nachteile haben. Habe dann im Zweihand-Baum 2 Perks hinzugefügt um die Angriffsgeschwindigkeit und Blockrate etwas zu verbessern, also quasi das Gegenstück zu den Dual Wield Perks bei Einhand.
Two-handed rebalance at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community Ausführliche Begründung der Änderungen ist dort in der Beschreibung. Schauts euch mal an.


----------



## arctus7 (26. Februar 2012)

Weapons and Armor fixes ist bei mir dabei. Static mesh improvement beseitigt auch sehr viele hässliche Bildfehler an vielen Dingen wie Mauern etc. und lässt die Möbel usw. richtig gut wirken (mit viel mehr texturen),da steckt Liebe drin kann ich nur sagen.

Ok danke für dein Feedback.Das kann jeder noch ergänzen wie er will


----------



## Herbboy (26. Februar 2012)

Ich hab auch mal bei Steam bei den DLC geschaut, was es für MODs gibt - das sind echt unzählig viele, selbst wenn man nur die mit "5 Sterne"-Bewertung sich anschauen will


----------



## hifumi (27. Februar 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hab auch mal bei Steam bei den DLC geschaut, was es für MODs gibt - das sind echt unzählig viele, selbst wenn man nur die mit "5 Sterne"-Bewertung sich anschauen will


 
Ja, sind echt sehr viele... da gehn viele gute Mods leider unter.
Ich finde zum Beispiel das hier auch sehr interessant: Frostfall - Hypothermia Camping Survival at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community
Hab es noch nicht getestet, aber es soll eine Art Kältepegel einbauen, so dass man schauen muss, dass man warm bleibt wenn man in den kälteren Regionen unterwegs ist, z.B. durch so Sachen wie Lagerfeuer die man dann auch machen kann. Wenn man in's kalte Wasser springt oder vom Regen nass wird kann man auch in Schwierigkeiten kommen dann.
Klingt ziemlich interessant. Sowas ist vielleicht nicht jedermans Sache und bekommt daher nicht so viel Aufmerksamkeit, aber somit geht es leider auch etwas unter für die Leute die vielleicht interesse dran hätten.


----------

